# Fast metabolism



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Last night was fun but abit embarrassing. I've let myself go a bit since seperation (I get skinny naturally when I laze about, while for my wife when she lazes she gets fat  ) and I've realised my wife's strength is getting on par with mine, she's always been strong but... it was rather difficult to overpower her last night =/

The thing about me is that I have to eat 3 meals a day min lest I start losing weight, 5 meals to gain weight due to metabolism issues and during the day I can't always have time to eat 5 meals. I've resorted to protein shakes and tuna cans as well as just doing pushups/situps/pullups at work - no time for gym. It should take me a month to get back to standard.

Is there an easier way for fast metabolism folks like me?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

You suck. :scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What? :scratchhead:

-.-


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey I'm serious you know! -.-


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> What? :scratchhead:
> 
> -.-


I suspect stargate, like myself, probably has to work *really* hard to stay at ideal weight and so has little sympathy for the challenges fast metabolism folks face


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You sound like one of my sisters. She has always been slender. Her life long complaint is how much she was to eat to not look like a toothpick woman. She has had to even get up in the middle of the night to eat. 

I only wish I was so cursed...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Last night was fun but abit embarrassing. I've let myself go a bit since seperation (I get skinny naturally when I laze about, while for my wife when she lazes she gets fat  ) and I've realised my wife's strength is getting on par with mine, she's always been strong but... it was rather difficult to overpower her last night =/
> 
> The thing about me is that I have to eat 3 meals a day min lest I start losing weight, 5 meals to gain weight due to metabolism issues and during the day I can't always have time to eat 5 meals. I've resorted to protein shakes and tuna cans as well as just doing pushups/situps/pullups at work - no time for gym. It should take me a month to get back to standard.
> 
> Is there an easier way for fast metabolism folks like me?


You have already started doing the right thing. Find healthy foods and keep a stock of them at home, at work, etc. 

My high metabalism sister even has a stash of food she keeps in the car in a luch box. She does not leave it out in the car in hot weather but she can carry it with her when she drives around.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Quantmflux said:


> I suspect stargate, like myself, probably has to work *really* hard to stay at ideal weight and so has little sympathy for the challenges fast metabolism folks face


Hey, being naturally skinny ain't good either ya know! We have to work HARD to even maintain the darn bulk! And our body shifts very rapidly so I can't even have a week off before I start losing weight and my wife goes... ATTEN-HUT!!!:












> You have already started doing the right thing. Find healthy foods and keep a stock of them at home, at work, etc.
> 
> My high metabalism sister even has a stash of food she keeps in the car in a luch box. She does not leave it out in the car in hot weather but she can carry it with her when she drives around.


That's all I can do? Is there a way to slow down the metabolism? My metabolism also justified my alcoholism as I needed the beer to increase my carb intake. Now since quitting it's a little harder.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> That's all I can do? Is there a way to slow down the metabolism? My metabolism also justified my alcoholism as I needed the beer to increase my carb intake. Now since quitting it's a little harder.


Oh yea there are ways to slow down and completely distroy your metabolism. You do not want to do that because once you do you will be fighting fat.

As you age your metabolism will slow on it's own. Then you will complain about that 

Find healthy, high cal foods to eat. Avocados are a good one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But if I can slow it down just a tad?
You know? So it can be more balanced? Is it possible? I have no idea lol

EDIT: I've never reached my prime weight for a while now, been fluctuating. Also, is it true that too many ejaculations depletes your body the protein it needs to heal and grow? I can never get a straight answer with that, because if it's true...

EDIT2:

Also, I wish I have a slower metabolism because no matter what I do, I can NEVER be this:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_UTRatjSZ_CM/SoLJwl60SLI/AAAAAAAABgU/Mnee_apEbgU/s1600/Muscle+men+633.jpg

I'm always like this at best:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-vzBjkcne7qI/TtJYjXGxAlI/AAAAAAAADBs/bl5-Swc6ggM/s1600/+muscle+men5.jpg

IT SUCKS -.-


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

RandomDude,

Enjoy all the extra meals and energy shakes as unless you have a defined medical condition (such as an overactive thyroid) your metabolism will slow as you age.
From puberty through to my mid twenties I struggled to maintain my weight at one stage when my rugby coach wanted me to gain weight I was on a 5000 calorie a day diet. For me the ten years after that were stable but since then keeping weight of has been more of a problem. 
I think many men have a similar problem we start out young and full of energy, playing sport, physically demanding work, struggling to keep weight on but by middle age we do not exercise as much, have sedentary occupations, struggling to keep weight off.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

Wiltshireman said:


> RandomDude,
> 
> Enjoy all the extra meals and energy shakes as unless you have a defined medical condition (such as an overactive thyroid) your metabolism will slow as you age.
> From puberty through to my mid twenties I struggled to maintain my weight at one stage when my rugby coach wanted me to gain weight I was on a 5000 calorie a day diet. For me the ten years after that were stable but since then keeping weight of has been more of a problem.
> I think many men have a similar problem we start out young and full of energy, playing sport, physically demanding work, struggling to keep weight on but by middle age we do not exercise as much, have sedentary occupations, struggling to keep weight off.


I agree with this ^. How old are you btw?

I noticed at around 30 my metabolism has slowed, so I need to adjust how I eat accordingly now. 

I dont think there is anything you can take to slow your metabolism, but to bulk up you need to eat alot of protein do gym (not cardio) and steroids helps aswell!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Late 20s =/
So I'm almost there?

Erm, no thanks to steroids lol


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Erm, no thanks to steroids lol


I second that (unless under doctors orders).
I saw two guys I used to play rugby with go down that slippery slope. One had a heart attack at 30 and the other became so muscle bound he could no longer play.

I will have to look some of the guys from the team up. its been more than 15 years since I gave up playing and I do miss it (but not the injuries).


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with the others. Your metabolism will slow with age, although I know some people in their 40's that are still high metabolism.

My thoughts... Don't worry so much about lean protein. Worry about getting caloric-dense food, like nuts, fats, etc. Don't just eat a can of tuna, slap on some regular mayo, some cheese, and make a sandwich. Don't just have a protein shake, throw in a quarter cup of peanut butter. Nuts in general are a good choice, for that matter. Keep a container of almonds around, and snack at will. Keep meal replacement bars and drinks around.

C


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

PBear said:


> Nuts in general are a good choice, for that matter. Keep a container of almonds around, and snack at will. Keep meal replacement bars and drinks around.
> 
> C


I have to agree with that my old coach used to tell us to eat as many nuts as we could though do go easy on the salted ones unless you are taking on loads of fluid.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

you are me in some ways.

You are fine, unless you are unhealthy. Nothing wrong with being trim. I am always surprised by the number of people that always conflate 'fit' with 'thin' however. No no no.

But I could always eat like a freight train. From the time I was 15 until I was about... I dont know...45, I could simply eat anything and everything and never gain a pound. I could wipe out a half a pan of lasagna and wash it down with a 6-pack of guiness... no effect. That said - I never drink soda and dont eat alot of junk or sweets - so I am not a total gluttinous goober.

solution: wait until you are 50. Then you will suddenly notice you have put on 10 Lbs - and the idea of changing your diet will seem totally alien. I know I was stunned.

My downfall is crackers and cheese. aybe some summer sausage with it. I snack on this maybe 3-4 times+ a week - I get home late and always wind up eating/snacking from when I get home almost until the time I go to bed. I need to cut back.

anyway - just eat healthy. You're fine. Screw the protein shakes and the like - thats all nonsense to me. 'breakfast bars' they are more candy than healthy. Have a steak and a salad and enjoy your cullinary freedom - not everyone is so lucky.

Seriosusly - look at the ingredients of all the prepared-insta-food suppliments. Fillers, flours, whey, sugars and some ground up 'vitamins' to make it look good. Eat real food. Have an orange for crissakes.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

i have made these... you can do with almond butter, casher butter, peanut butter.. and you have control of what goes in them. Anything... sunflower seeds, oats, honey, dried fruits of any kind...

Not hard, really. You may be very surprised at how easy and good they can be.

thick, chewy granola bars | smitten kitchen


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to be like you. I used to drink 1,000 calorie milkshakes trying to gain weight (never worked btw). My husband too was stick thin. And now my son is the same - can eat anything and looks like a toothpick.

Now my husband and I are 46 and we have to count calories to stay thin. We both still have high metabolisms so dieting isn't hard. We just can't eat anything like we once could. Moderation is key.

So my advice to you is this. LET IT GO. Forget the shakes, forget trying to lower your metabolism, just enjoy your youth because I PROMISE you it won't last. Focus on your health and don't worry so much about your size.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> solution: wait until you are 50. Then you will suddenly notice you have put on 10 Lbs - and the idea of changing your diet will seem totally alien. I know I was stunned.


This made me laugh out loud because it's so true. Except for me it hit earlier because I had babies in my 30's. For the first time ever I had to diet and I just couldn't wrap my brain around it. I was stunned too. LOL


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> This made me laugh out loud because it's so true. Except for me it hit earlier because I had babies in my 30's. For the first time ever I had to diet and I just couldn't wrap my brain around it. I was stunned too. LOL


I am still failing.. I need to do something. I have gone from 165 pounds to 175 and now i've got a little roll of 'fat' around my middle. Its disgusting. I get no sympathy from any quarter.. none. 

I am simply not the chiseled sleek, golden haired, pumped full of piss-and-vinegar, bronzed addonis I was when I as a youngin'. Its very disturbing, and gravity is doing wierd things to my a$$ and belly. Oh.. and my hair is falling out.. lets not forget that. I held on until I was about 40 long after my brothers were bald, but kids seems to have been the last straw.  Oh yeah baby... I'm quite a catch now! mmmmm-hmmm.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> I am simply not the chiseled sleek, golden haired, pumped full of piss-and-vinegar, bronzed addonis I was when I as a youngin'. Its very disturbing, and gravity is doing wierd things to my a$$ and belly. Oh.. and my hair is falling out.. lets not forget that. I held on until I was about 40 long after my brothers were bald, but kids seems to have been the last straw.  Oh yeah baby... I'm quite a catch now! mmmmm-hmmm.


:rofl::iagree::lol:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If you don't have any other problems or symptoms, yes - it might just be something you have to deal with. 

However if you begin to notice other symptoms - palpitations, tremors, excessive sweating, you might want to talk to your doctor - as you might have hyperthyroid, which yes, they can give you medication for.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Hey I'm serious you know! -.-


So am I. You suck. Big Time. :rofl:

Yes it is hard to sympathetic, all I have to do is eat a PB&J and I gain a pound. Buddha Belly my wife calls it. Now that I have swallowed the Paleo Kool-Aid, it is starting to shrink. 

My 10 year old is like this, he went two years and did not gain one pound and still grew taller, he was already extremely thin. Nothing works and it doesn't help that he is an extremely picky eater and has very little appetite. How a kid can survive on 25 calories a day is one of the great mysteries of science. :scratchhead: If he doesn't like what is for dinner he just won't eat it, no complaints, will just go to bed without eating. When I had the boys on the swim team at the Y I had two pediatricians tell me I should just send him with a full Snickers bar for lunch. Wife wouldn't allow it because of the bad habit it would form. 

_BTW peanuts are not nuts, they are legumes. Hunter gathers did not eat them. They are in everything. Every wonder why so many kids have peanut allergies now and when I grew up it was unheard of. _

Be careful how you try to pack in the calories and carbs. Grains, legumes, corn etc are toxic. Especially with our modern agricultural processes. It was one thing when the farm to stomach time frame allowed for some sprouting and fermentation, but now it is farm to shelf stable in a few weeks if not days. No definitive science on why people can become allergic to them, but once it happens it is all over. Wife got Celiac a few years ago, it sucks. Most restaurants and grocery stores have gluten free options now. Wasn't that way 20 years ago or even 10. Ever wonder why?

Why the fvck do they need to put gluten in ice cream ?

Eat real food, not the processed stuff. Anytime you start wandering into the center isles at the grocery store you are taking a big risk. It's the poison gauntlet. 

Oh, and didn't you know ejaculating is bad for you? Don't do it. Just say no. It is for procreation only. You must not have been listening in church that Sunday. It makes you sick, leads to dementia, blindness, homosexuality and makes your wife fat.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

when I was in my late 20's early 30's.. I had to watch my caffiene intake..

Typically I wouldn't eat lunch (I was a workaholic, some would say), and I would have a couple cups of coffee diring the day and late in the afternoon would start getting a bit wobbly or shaky or light headed. Totaly unsurprising but my point is that I understand that sometimes the impulse to eat isnt there.

Just listen to your body. It knows what it needs. Pay attention, and treat it well, because small changes turn into good habits. Bad habits are harder to overcome later on.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

old age will rear its ulgy head when your in your mid 40's.

not much else you can do .....besides wreck your body by eating too much.


learn to love what you got and are. much easier than over eating to try to be somone your not.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> old age will rear its ulgy head when your in your mid 40's.
> 
> not much else you can do .....besides wreck your body by eating too much.
> 
> ...


:iagree: I'm in my late 40's and still have the metabolism on a scared cat! I gave up trying to put on weight and just eat a healthy balanced diet. 

I've been down that road of protein shakes, eating 6 times a day and gained 10lbs. It wasn't worth it. 

We make great long distance runners though.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, we're a physical couple who like to playfight and wrestle (as well as having certain positions). I've maintained my dominance in that for 7 years, and the only time I couldn't hold her up was when she was pregnant - I DID feed her like a whale though. This is kinda like a fitness test - literally, and the thing is that I DO need the anchor weight and raw strength. My wife isn't exactly a small woman at 5'9 and since JJJ training well, she's stronger than in the past.

I was frankly exhausted last night and I didn't notice how serious it was as we've been rather gentle and loving since seperation until last night when I got horny and decided it would be a brilliant idea for some rough sex. Hell I avoided her all day today because I'm bloody sore. I need to work on my strength, bulk and anchor weight lest the next time we have a wrestle I get my ass kicked.

I know I should appreciate what I have but when it threatens our sex life... I dont know =/ My wife is just as paranoid about how I feel about her if she gets a little round. However she has overdone it a little bit, she's rather muscly nowadays...


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

If you have a high metabolism and can't gain weight, but are eating enough calories. Which is a lot. Just remember for your body type less is more in the gym. Most people like that, myself included, can't work out 5-6 days a week it actually has a negative effect as our muscles don't heal as fast and we get weaker. 3-4 days max and lots of food. And I mean it takes a lot of extra good food. Eat lots of meat. Protein shakes are easy, but meat packs on the pounds.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The problem is when no matter how much I eat it just goes in and goes out including red meat. Like I've tried sleeping/napping after big meals, and working out LATE at night when my metabolism is slowest which does help a bit I found. I'm only 72kg, and I always wanted to reach 90+ but the most I ever got up to was 85 but hell I lost it all so fast once I got lazy and it SUCKED.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

You have to literally eat over a 1000 extra calories above what your body already burns to gain any weight and slowly add an extra 500 calories from that. Also if your lifting weights and not gaining size and muscle your probably doing too much. Try doing a full set of weight lifting exercises 3 times a week only and even then at no more then 45 minutes a session. Your body type is probably what they term a ectomorph. look it up. What works for a lot of other people won't work for you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn it, why can't I be a mesomorph like some of my cousins? *sigh*
That pic is what happens to me if I stop my 3-5+ meals a day!

Thanks though, I just hope I can bulk up at least visibly in a month. Maybe not 90 yet but 80 would be at least a start.










Funny, based on this; my wife went through all THREE shapes lol!
When we were dating she was ectomorph, when pregnant she was endomorph, now she's a bit well... mesomorph.

I'm ectomorph who has to work hard to be mesomorph but I guess at least I don't have to worry about being endomorph lol


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Look at the bright side. You don't have to watch what you eat and can work out half the amount of time the other people do and see the same results. The Endomorph gets fat easy and everyone hates the Mesomorph. lol.

You can make a huge difference in a month. Just be sure not to over workout. That is the biggest mistake ectomorphs make. They think if they just push more weight and work harder they will get bigger, but they end up destroying their muscles and never giving them time to heal. Its when you are not working out your muscles heal and get bigger. The hardest thing is getting enough food.

look up workouts/plans and tips for Ectomorphs and stick with one for awhile. If you don't notice a big difference find a new plan. Its all about finding what works for you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like it's time to count calories and diet, thanks, I hope I see results in time, especially in time for the next time my wife and I have a wrestle.

I need to stop her training JJJ somehow, she's getting a little too muscular for my liking, but that's only because I had difficulty overpowering her, it's fking embarrassing! I played it cool sure but I ended the wrestle sooner than I wanted... I didn't expect her to be that strong after 3 months.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I only wish I had that problem. At this point I think I'd let any women over power me. lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Its nice to LET them overpower you, but it's a bit emasculating when they overpower you for real mate lol


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> Look at the bright side. You don't have to watch what you eat and can work out half the amount of time the other people do and see the same results. The Endomorph gets fat easy and everyone hates the Mesomorph. lol.
> 
> You can make a huge difference in a month. Just be sure not to over workout. That is the biggest mistake ectomorphs make. They think if they just push more weight and work harder they will get bigger, but they end up destroying their muscles and never giving them time to heal. Its when you are not working out your muscles heal and get bigger. The hardest thing is getting enough food.
> 
> look up workouts/plans and tips for Ectomorphs and stick with one for awhile. If you don't notice a big difference find a new plan. Its all about finding what works for you.


Everyone still needs to watch what they eat. Crap is crap. You body shape might not show a problem, but your blood chemistry, glucose tolerance, organ function etc. could be all screwed up.

You sound like a CrossFit supporter. I think it is great just a little to intense for me right now.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't exactly mean just eat anything. It was more a joke that someone with that body shape can get away with eating junk food once in awhile. I mainly stick with lean meats, fish, vegetables and clean carbs. I know what works for me. I use to weigh about 170 and now I stay around 205 and I'm not fat at all. But I use to be like Randomdude. For 5-6 years I worked out lifting weights for a hour 6 days a week and jogged about 3-4 days a week. Busted my ass. Always stayed the same body weight and bever grew any substantial muscle. Reduced how much I worked out and ate more and bingo my body started to change. 

Not sure what crossfit is, but what I'm recommending are plans that have been know for ages to help people with that particular body type. Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> I didn't exactly mean just eat anything. It was more a joke that someone with that body shape can get away with eating junk food once in awhile. I mainly stick with lean meats, fish, vegetables and clean carbs. I know what works for me. I use to weigh about 170 and now I stay around 205 and I'm not fat at all. But I use to be like Randomdude. For 5-6 years I worked out lifting weights for a hour 6 days a week and jogged about 3-4 days a week. Busted my ass. Always stayed the same body weight and bever grew any substantial muscle. Reduced how much I worked out and ate more and bingo my body started to change.
> 
> Not sure what crossfit is, but what I'm recommending are plans that have been know for ages to help people with that particular body type. Knowing is half the battle.


What do you mean by clean carbs?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LEAN meats? =/

I normally buy the fattiest meat there is! It's normally cheaper too but my wife used to yell at me from time to time about it


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I usually stick with chicken, lean pork or sirloin and some fish from time to time. I'd eat more fish, but from what I've read you can easily get mercury poison eating too much.

My weakness is Ribeye's!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Funny, based on this; my wife went through all THREE shapes lol!
> When we were dating she was ectomorph, when pregnant she was endomorph, now she's a bit well... mesomorph.


The difference is height. I'm tall and skinny so it's harder to bulk up. I can build muscle tone sure but I'll never look like a body builder - my muscles are too long.

I'm an ectomorph.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

:iagree:


NoWhere said:


> I usually stick with chicken, lean pork or sirloin and some fish from time to time. I'd eat more fish, but from what I've read you can easily get mercury poison eating too much.
> 
> My weakness is Ribeye's!


From what I have read most of the risk come from eating fish higher up the food chain. Wild salmon and the like should be ok. I don't really like fish but I should get some in for the omega 3 . Need to get serious and buy a half cow of pastured grass fed beef. The omega 6 to 3 ratio has really changed in beef per the past 30-40 years with all the grains, corn and crap the commercial producers feed cows now. Turn a cow loose and it is not going to go eat wheat and corn. 

Love the ribeyes. I cold smoke them for an hour with oak from Jim Beam barrels before tossing them on the grill. Takes them to a whole new level. Noticed Costco had whole Prime ribeye the other day but was expensive. 2 inches is just about the right thickness for me. 

CrossFit is basically varied, functional, high intensity movements over a shorter duration than your typical isolated pump till you can't stand, Chronic Cardio gym rat routine. With a heavy emphasis on eating real food. Not extremely novel, just packaged well. 

What is CrossFit? | CrossFit Community

I need to get my test levels back to normal before I can to that. Switching from injections to gel and then changing doctors because of a move has not been good for me.

Not to speak for you but "clean carbs" usually means from natural non processed sources, like fruit not refined sugar, grains and starches.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a few things in common there. I use Jack Daniels Wood barrel chips to smoke my Ribeye's. Makes your mouth water they are so good. Ok now I'm hungry!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Random,
I'm 43 and have a very fast metabolism.
I burn fat in a matter of days, especially if I skip meals.
I am now 225 lbs 6' 6" approx and pure muscle. I pump iron.
When I started lifting, I was just 180 lbs.


What works for me beside eating 5 meals is drinking lots of milk.
Not low fat, but full cream. Sometimes I drink up to half a gallon / day.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Darn it, you're a fking giant at 6'6 mate! lol

Hell 43 and still doesn't slow down?
I still can't see fast metabolism as a blessing


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> I am still failing.. I need to do something. I have gone from 165 pounds to 175 and now i've got a little roll of 'fat' around my middle. Its disgusting. I get no sympathy from any quarter.. none.
> 
> I am simply not the chiseled sleek, golden haired, pumped full of piss-and-vinegar, bronzed addonis I was when I as a youngin'. Its very disturbing, and gravity is doing wierd things to my a$$ and belly. Oh.. and my hair is falling out.. lets not forget that. I held on until I was about 40 long after my brothers were bald, but kids seems to have been the last straw.  Oh yeah baby... I'm quite a catch now! mmmmm-hmmm.



Its never too late 
70 Year Old Body Builder - YouTube


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Carlchurchill said:


> Its never too late
> 70 Year Old Body Builder - YouTube


^^ One of my favorite bodybuilding vids!


----------

